
America’s national parks are overrun with trash and overflowing toilets - noobermin
https://www.fastcompany.com/90287101/government-shutdown-update-americas-once-beautiful-national-parks-are-overrun-with-trash
======
djohnston
"Less civic-minded folks are illegally off-roading, tromping though delicate
natural areas that are off-limits, and leaving behind mountains of garbage
that can endanger wildlife."

It's ok to be a misanthrope.

